# Get Fit with the NXT Talent



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

> Earlier this week, Stephanie McMahon headed to the WWE Performance Center to film a fitness DVD.
> 
> She was accompanied by Total Divas star Naomi, as well as NXT Divas Alexa Bliss, Carmella, Kendall Skye, Sasha Banks, Shara and Veronica Lane.
> 
> Afterwards, Stephanie tweeted a photo thanking the Divas for taking part:














> The DVD, produced by Lionsgate, was made in conjunction with Joe DeFranco of DeFranco’s Gym, a favorite of Stephanie and Triple H.
> 
> Fused Fashion’s Tammara, who provided the Divas’ workout clothes, tweeted a photo from the set and was featured in a pre-shoot photo tweeted by Stephanie:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Get Fit with the NXT Divas...and Steph*

pre-ordered. *fap fap fap*


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Get Fit with the NXT Divas...and Steph*

Nice...now we need some fitness DVD's from guys like Triple H to show us how to get ripped like them.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Get Fit with the NXT Divas...and Steph*



SnoopSystem said:


> Nice...now we need some fitness DVD's from guys like Triple H to show us how to get ripped like them.


Didn't he put out a book years ago?


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Get Fit with the NXT Divas...and Steph*

No Paige? I'm out.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

This would have been a much better idea if they'd let one of the active divas on the roster put this out instead of Stephanie, could have advertised it on Raw and Smackdown plus it would have given the publicity to someone who actually needed it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Get Fit with the NXT Divas...and Steph*



SnoopSystem said:


> Nice...now we need some fitness DVD's from guys like Triple H to show us how to get ripped like them.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

So it turns out HHH is indeed working on a DVD as well with the male talent down in NXT. No word yet on if it'll be a joint DVD along with Steph's or two separate releases.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Future burials DVD starring HHH. :hunter


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

How many shovel exercises are there and does the DVD come with a complimentary shovel if you order within the next 15 minutes?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Naomi is NXT talant? no jojo?

HHH's looks better.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Slate Randall, Jason Jordan, Tye Dillinger, Troy McClain, Travis Tyler and Stuart Tomlinson.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Someone should rep starbuck that picture...


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Slate Randall, Jason Jordan, Tye Dillinger, Troy McClain, Travis Tyler and Stuart Tomlinson.


Triple H is going to need a giant shovel for these guys :trips


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy shit, Tye Dillinger is Shawn Spears / Gavin Spears. :O

Congrats on him getting a second chance.



> Earlier this week, Stephanie McMahon headed to the WWE Performance Center to film a fitness DVD.
> 
> She was accompanied by Total Divas star Naomi, as well as NXT Divas *Alexa Bliss*, Carmella, Kendall Skye, Sasha Banks, Shara and Veronica Lane.












:mark:


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Holy shit, Tye Dillinger is Shawn Spears / Gavin Spears. :O
> 
> Congrats on him getting a second chance.
> 
> ...


uh... it's just a DVD dude, not a masturbation toy.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Another shot from the shoot.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> uh... it's just a DVD dude, not a masturbation toy.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

This dvd better come with a companion needle and some juice.


----------



## ducksfan87 (Jan 8, 2014)

it probably doesn't matter to most but in those triple h photos..they re-painted that back red wall and placed the new wwe logo on it. Just an observation.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Slate Randall, Jason Jordan, Tye Dillinger, Troy McClain, Travis Tyler and Stuart Tomlinson.


I wonder if anything can be read into the developmentals chosen for this video and their future prospects. Did HHH simply say send me the six guys with the best beach bodies or did he pick out favorites? Where is Mason Ryan? Or did HHH not want to be outshone? Didn't work as Slate Randall is a thick dude - legs are huge. As is StuTomo at least upperbody wise - former footballer probably didn't ever desire for huge legs I guess. Both noticibly more muscled than HHH.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

TBH this just seems like a thinly-veiled ego boost for HHH and Steph.


----------



## JoeyPockets (Mar 17, 2014)

I still have Triple H's fitness book set right next to my toilet, I have made very little progress since buying it years back.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I know loads rage about the E and the performance centre but I think it's great that they have strength and conditioning coaches so superstars can be the best they can be. Zayne looks in better shape than he ever did on the indies for example. Loads of these guys look in far better shape than when they showed up so fairplay, athleticism is important. 

It also weeds out those who aren't committed enough eg Hero/Ohno


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wonder if anything can be read into the developmentals chosen for this video and their future prospects. Did HHH simply say send me the six guys with the best beach bodies or did he pick out favorites? Where is Mason Ryan? Or did HHH not want to be outshone? Didn't work as Slate Randall is a thick dude - legs are huge. As is StuTomo at least upperbody wise - former footballer probably didn't ever desire for huge legs I guess. Both noticibly more muscled than HHH.


Mason Ryan is much taller than those guys, he would stick out badly. They're all about the same height so it looks uniform.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

x78 said:


> TBH this just seems like a thinly-veiled ego boost for HHH and Steph.


You're probably right. It's still a cool gig for the NXT talent though regardless.


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

Ricker trying to stand out is setting himself up to be buried.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ithil said:


> Mason Ryan is much taller than those guys, he would stick out badly. They're all about the same height so it looks uniform.


Fair enough, but then that doesn't explain Kendall Skye in the Women's version with Stephanie et al.


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

jason jordan = future mega star


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Sarah Bäckman:mark: freaky atlethe and a several time world armwrestling champion. 

Also Jason Jordan :mark: future worldchamp. And who can forget Shaun Ricker the master of the microphone.

How come neither of these three amazing talents arent regulars on nxt? Im sick of the ascension and the hippieguy. More talent less loosers.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

holy crap, look at Ricker's biceps. HUGE.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Honestly not a bad idea on their part. People will buy it.


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

he needs to send daniel bryan a free copy, or make him bring his flabby ass to workout with them


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Ricker is A LOT bigger than I remember holy shit.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Pugilist said:


> Ricker is A LOT bigger than I remember holy shit.


l
He,s always been a big guy. Looks about the same size to me just more welldefined.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Fair enough, but then that doesn't explain Kendall Skye in the Women's version with Stephanie et al.


She was a fitness model and a stuntwoman, so she's exactly who you want on your fitness crew.


----------



## ozzyanson (Mar 19, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wonder if anything can be read into the developmentals chosen for this video and their future prospects. Did HHH simply say send me the six guys with the best beach bodies or did he pick out favorites? Where is Mason Ryan? Or did HHH not want to be outshone? Didn't work as Slate Randall is a thick dude - legs are huge. As is StuTomo at least upperbody wise - former footballer probably didn't ever desire for huge legs I guess. Both noticibly more muscled than HHH.


It can only be a good thing for those in the video that HHH wants them to be seen with him. Particularly for Tomlinson at such an early stage in his career. He seems to be connecting well with the fans and the other NXTers too.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Seeing as how Roman's push is based mostly on his look, his push really isn't going to last long past the time that Ricker debuts...


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Sword Of Justice said:


> he needs to send daniel bryan a free copy, or make him bring his flabby ass to workout with them


Bryan is not that flabby. But he sure can improve his body if he could burn some fat off and getting his muscles bigger will make him look even better. He's already thicker than slim Randy Orton.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Bryan is in excellent shape and his look has never been better tbh. 

Everyone should know that the poster, Sword of Justice, is a troll.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Troy McClaine has turned into the Grade A cutie I thought he would. I'm ready for him on TV now, please. If he can't wrestle, he can valet Bayley or something.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> uh... it's just a DVD dude, not a masturbation toy.


(Each sold separately. Masturbation toy not included.)


----------

